# Mortgage dilemma



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone looking for a bit of advice from anybody that's in the know. Unfortunately my Nan has been diagnosed with dimentia and we're not sure how long she can continue living on her own in her council house. She may eventually have to move in with my mom and dad who I currently live with too. And so the conversation about what would happen to my Nan's house came about. Because she has lived there for 32 years she gets around 50% discount if she wished to purchase the property, but because she is retired she wouldn't be eligible for a mortgage. Is there anyway me and my gf would be able to apply for a mortgage along with my nan so we are able to purchase the property using my Nan's discount? We do not want to lose the house because of the memory's it holds and would like to keep it in the family if possible, also is an ideal opportunity for me and my gf to get on the property ladder. Anybody that has a rough idea of if this is legal / possible would be a big help.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes it is very doable and plenty before you have done the same thing. Honestly I don't know the full ins and outs but your nan has to be at least part owner I think and then she would write something into her will so that you get full ownership when she dies.

As I said don't quote me on that but I'm confident it's extremely doable


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Danwel that's good to hear!


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 17, 2013)

It is possible, I would look for an independent mortgage broker in your area. Ideally a fee free one.

A good national one however is http://www.lcplc.co.uk should you wish to phone for some advice etc.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I has the opportunity to buy my Mums council flat (prime real estate in Putney West London) but didn't do it, worst financial decision I've ever made.


----------

